# Sulfur Dioxide Smell to ribs???



## millerbuilds (May 20, 2017)

Hey folks,
Today my wife picked up some ribs from Sprouts market, they were vacuum packed.  When I cut them open they had a Sulfur Dioxide (rotten egg) smell to them.  I normally buy my ribs from a butcher and they are not vacuum packed.  Has anyone else had this?  

Having worked in a butcher shop when I was younger, I have smell rotten meat, but never this smell....

I sent her with the ribs and wrapping back to Sprouts to get her money back....


Thoughts?


- Jason


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2017)

Sulfur dioxide? Hell of a rib :-)

Never seen that, but folks here had mentioned it. The solution was : rinse - if they still still smell bad toss. If not, use.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 20, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Sulfur dioxide? Hell of a rib :-)
> 
> Never seen that, but folks here had mentioned it. The solution was : rinse - if they still still smell bad toss. If not, use.


Well, I skipped the rinse and sent my wife with the wrap and ribs in a plastic bag back to the store....guess I should have tried the rinse.  It almost made me sick when I opened the package....

Oh well....

- Jason


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2017)

millerbuilds said:


> Well, I skipped the rinse and sent my wife with the wrap and ribs in a plastic bag back to the store....guess I should have tried the rinse.  It almost made me sick when I opened the package....
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> - Jason


That works too.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 20, 2017)

New Ribs smell perfect.  They refunded her money and gave her a new rack of ribs!

Smoke ON!


----------



## tiffanyhoney (Aug 22, 2017)

This has happened to me twice at Sprouts. The first time I took the meat back and my receipt but it left a smell in my car. This weekend it happened again. I called them and asked if they have had any issues and they said no. I will be speaking to the manager next time I go back. The smell does not go away when you rinse them off. What Spouts did you buy them at. I bought mine in Dallas at Sprouts on Henderson.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2017)

Sulfur has been used as a "preservative/sterilizer" in many food products...  Lettuce for one, that I remember..  YEARS ago...  maybe some producers have picked this up again.... 

The preservative is sulfur dioxide, it use to be used on salad bars up until 1986 it was outlawed as the sulfur causes severe problems in asmatics, even death. Some bagged salads you can see have it listed, others smell like they have it but don't label it so. I too have severe cramping and diarreah and pain or shortness of breath when I mistakenly injest it from a restaurant unknowlingly from the $12 gormet salad and bam instant runs and pain all night. It should be outlawed. It use to be used in airplane food, and even make my lower back hurt, I don't know if it is still used, as I don't risk eating it anymore.

"Pink Slime"  wasn't or isn't sulfur used in pink slime ...  in one form or another...     My mistake....  Ammonia...

"Pink slime" is a meat by-product used as a food additive to ground beef and beef-based processed meats, as a filler, or to reduce the overall fat content of ground beef. In the production process, heat and centrifuges remove fat from the meat in beef trimmings. The resulting paste is exposed to ammonia gas or citric acid to kill bacteria. In 2001, the United States Department of Agriculture approved the product for limited human consumption. LFTB prepared using ammonia gas is banned for human consumption in Canada and the European Union.


----------

